# Post your favorite Anime Openings.



## Browder (Apr 13, 2010)

Yes this this is an insipid thread but something I was doing elsewhere compelled me to. The opening doesn't have to speak for the actual quality of the anime.

[yt]gnGppxxyN94[/yt]
[yt]xn8S0TwQvD4[/yt]
[yt]43O7Dyd3QtU[/yt]


----------



## SirRob (Apr 13, 2010)

[yt]fH1ZEAggffs&fmt=18[/yt]

Not an opening, but who cares?
Edit: Okay, I care. Besides, this one has Soujiro.

Also, the opening to FMA Brotherhood is epic, I'm glad you posted it.
I'm really tempted to post like a thousand openings, but I'll keep myself to three.
I look forward to seeing what everyone picks.

[yt]6PfK_2-oRu4[/yt]

I forgot how much I liked this opening.

[yt]5ErA6OeNVIQ[/yt]

And now all of you hate me.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 13, 2010)

[yt]rooJnHesxPQ[/yt]


----------



## TwilightV (Apr 13, 2010)

[yt]GIcsOA0xaUo[/yt]


----------



## Bando (Apr 13, 2010)

That reminds me to watch .//SIGN, I've only read the original manga.

[yt]tpT0cfn-QCI[/yt]

[yt]pFq5EbcQTps[/yt]
throwing the outro in because it's a kickass song.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 13, 2010)

My favorite opening is the vagina.


----------



## Browder (Apr 13, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> Paranoia Agent



<3



The Drunken Ace said:


> My favorite opening is the vagina.



We know. Shut up.



Bando37 said:


> That reminds me to watch .//SIGN, I've only read the original manga.



Do it. Best if you do it in Japanese I think. Also the second death note opening is also <3 worthy.


----------



## Bando (Apr 13, 2010)

Browder said:


> Do it. Best if you do it in Japanese I think. Also the second death note opening is also <3 worthy.



Subs are always better than dubs. More integrity in the translation. 

The second band got me into Maximum the Hormone, which is now my favorite band. <3


----------



## were99 (Apr 13, 2010)

Case closed (Or meitantei Conan^^) OP 22 
[Just so... <3]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHka50yRVoU


----------



## lgnb695 (Apr 13, 2010)

No.
Not until they stop using that faggy J-Pop/Rock/whogivesashit.


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Apr 13, 2010)

[yt]xoQuu7GPxAI[/yt]
and
[yt]GCbXrsswo5o[/yt]


----------



## Jelly (Apr 13, 2010)

[yt]T6zDfxZ4NcE[/yt]
[yt]4OuRajFzMYI[/yt]
[yt]LBGg9yZKGxE[/yt]


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Apr 13, 2010)

Okay.

"Dress" - Buck Tick (Trinity Blood)

"Bokutachi no Yukue" - Hitomi Takahashi (Gundam Seed Destiny)

"A Winner" (Gundam 0083)

"Arashi no Naka de Kagayaite" (Gundam 08th MS Team

"Zankoku Na Tenshi No" - Yoko Takahashi (Neon Genesis Evangelion)

That's just a few.  Also they're the full songs.  'cause I like listening to the full songs.


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Apr 13, 2010)

Oh, how could I forget my favorite
[yt]bXE4wO-Qt48[/yt]

And my second favorite
[yt]SSX58TglZRs[/yt]


----------



## Uberbjorn (Apr 13, 2010)

Someone has to do it.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rfuMDM6yMwM


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 13, 2010)

I like the Wolf's rain and Cowboy Bebop openings but I'll post some others.
 [yt]K50l-9RNBo8[/yt]

[yt]1qDz1QsqngY[/yt]

[yt]-bD3aRUwX-E[/yt]

[yt]YieEuQ1ezqQ[/yt]

[yt]sJ79TVffpB8[/yt]


----------



## Truth (Apr 14, 2010)

[yt]OLnEv5w3Hcw[/yt]


----------



## mystery_penguin (Apr 14, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCbXrsswo5o
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6HP_6N_Vbo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6zDfxZ4NcE
because I don't know how to embed


----------



## Satoshi (Apr 14, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pOHwVZc6QYY
Traps are delicious.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MN_WgwEmRaw
Apple.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSbIfE_w0oI
:B


----------



## Takun (Apr 14, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> [yt]rooJnHesxPQ[/yt]



Ah hell yeah Paranoia Agent.


----------



## Slyck (Apr 15, 2010)

The intro song is:

My name is..
Shaka Zula, the mic rulah, the old schoolah
You wanna trip, I'll bring it to ya

Frylock and I'm on top
Rock you like a cop
Meatwad you're up next
With your knock-knock

Meatwad make the money see
Meatwad get the honies G
Drivin in my car, livin' like a star
Ice on my fingers and my toes
and I'm a Taurus

Ha ha, check it, uh, check-check it, yeah

Cause we are tha Aqua Teens
Make the homies say ho and the girlies wanna scream
Cause we are tha Aqua Teens
Make the homies say ho and the girlies wanna scream

Yeah
Aqua Teen Hunger Force
Number one in the hood, G


Frylock and Shaka Zula could be used for anime names, though.


----------



## Ames (Apr 15, 2010)

[yt]0kFhPVAhV_o[/yt]

Evangelion was amazing.  I'm surprised how underrated it is.

[yt]iE4ELJIHwgw[/yt]

<3 08th ms team.  It's probably the most realistic of all the gundam series.  Too bad it was so short


----------



## Twylyght (Apr 16, 2010)

Most of the ones I liked where already mentioned, but here are a few I liked listening to:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tw6JI82Cteo&feature=fvw - Ghost in the Shell 2nd GiG opening

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHLwjBcina0&playnext_from=TL&videos=JA2I5eBw1L8 - Bobobo-bo-bobobo 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UAVx53UHQ_Y - Tenchi Universe


----------



## thirtyseven (Apr 16, 2010)

Kinda disappointed that this hasn't been mentioned yet:
[yt]TJZATeQvwpo[/yt]

Gunsmith Cats, check

Cowboy Bebop, check

Samurai Champloo, check

Evangelion, underrated? 0_o...I'm not sure how anything can be simultaneously overhyped and underrated, but hey, whatever.

Lucky Star? Well, have to include this:
[yt]fIn5gwmGIM0[/yt]

[yt]gawNjcnVfIM[/yt]

[yt]_mR0C-E4XUI[/yt]

[yt]uJHRtklMRwc[/yt]

and finally, I don't see how any list of anime openings can possibly exclude:
[yt]XRM585MVvyA&feature=related[/yt]


----------

